# Fall Memory Lane Swap Meet October 22-24, 2015



## sm2501 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hot off the press. Memory Lane has just announced the fall swap meet days. October 22-24, 2015. 	24516 3rd St, Grand Rapids, OH 43522 (419) 832-3040


----------



## catfish (Aug 13, 2015)

Great info!  Thanks! Now I can try to plan my fall vacation.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2015)

That's good news--makes the Spring look promising! V/r Shawn


----------

